# Brake pads cracked?



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

I had my car serviced yesterday at the nissan dealership. They claimed that my front break pads were going bad and it was also cracked. I took a closer look and the break pads are still thick. Should I replace then cuz they're cracked???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If the pads are cracked, they have to be replaced.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

Even though the pads are still thick?? man, I had those pads replace just last july by pepboys and they were suppose to be premium pads.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Once they crack, it will only be a matter of time before the pads break and fall off. So its better that you have them replaced now than find out one day while cruising at 70 mph that you have no braking at all, with a traffic jam only a few hundred feet away. 

Get the picture?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

don't ever get anything from Pepboys, the raybestos pads they use crack easily from heat... they suck, I had the exact same thing happen and stupid pepboys offered to replace them under warranty... I went and spent more money instead of letting them repair it.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> don't ever get anything from Pepboys, the raybestos pads they use crack easily from heat... they suck, I had the exact same thing happen and stupid pepboys offered to replace them under warranty... I went and spent more money instead of letting them repair it.


Their metallic pads glaze from regular city driving too. It's weird.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Better be safe than sorry. If you do it yourself, it would be much cheaper than getting it done.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I had the same thing happen to mine, but didn't notice til a year after i got the car and decided it needed a brake change. I couldn't help but look at these things in complete amazement. If i were you, I'd get some quality brake pads and shoes and do it myself...


----------

